# Do female doves stop laying eggs at a certain age?



## MollysMom

Hello all!

Our family has had the good fortune of having a female peach ring-necked dove for 7 years now.

We found Molly in a busy intersection of our city 7 years ago, and someone had clipped her wings so that she couldn't fly.

Shortly after she joined our family, she started laying 2 eggs every month like clockwork (that's how we came to know that she was a female!!)

However, Molly hasn't laid any eggs since this past June, and I'm wondering if doves stop laying eggs at a certain age?

We have no idea how old Molly is ...

She is her happy, healthy self otherwise ...

I've googled for answers to this question but can't find any information about this so far, and happened upon your wonderful site ... 

Thank you very much for any information someone might be able to provide ...


----------



## John_D

Pigeons, apparently, have a finite number of eggs they would lay during their breeding lifetime, after which no more. See no reason why that would not apply to small doves also. 

We have an 8 y/o hen who has laid very few so far - just two this year - but she is probably still fertile, though age and 'hen problems' can have a bearing.

We have others who have paired up and laid regularly, until the supply just kinda dried up after several years.

John


----------



## Jeannine

I had two females together for 9 years, until one passed away. They were egg laying fools! piles and piles of eggs, the more I took out the more they laid; fake eggs did not stop them. As they got older they did not produce as many eggs, and it slowed down to no eggs laid at all for many years.
When Weiss died, I found a new friend for Edel; a boy...and the egg madness started all over again!!!

I think after awhile of no eggs hatching they give up - like when they sit on dummy eggs. But that's just my opinion and observation with my two females together.


----------



## Mike Santero

*My pigeon has also stopped laying eggs*

My pigeon has also stopped laying eggs. She was born 7/4/2001 so is 9 years old. She too laid 2 eggs per month like clockwork. She was always sitting on 4 eggs. For the last few years, the egg shells had become very soft. The vet suggested calcium and we have been putting that in her water. All of the vets have expressed concern that her lack of calcium could cause an early death. Does anyone know how long she can live? Will the stopping of egg production help with her exhaustion of calcium in any way? Of course, I want her to live forever. She is my little partner, always on my shoulder and greeting me with coos when I arrive home. So happy to have found this sight and welcome any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## doveone52

Welcome to PT Mike! You might want to start a thread of your own for suggestions. Sounds like you love your little partner and the feeling is mutual! Would love to see a picture of her! Does she get grit and crushed oyster shell?


----------



## Tahera

John_D said:


> Pigeons, apparently, have a finite number of eggs they would lay during their breeding lifetime, after which no more. See no reason why that would not apply to small doves also.
> 
> We have an 8 y/o hen who has laid very few so far - just two this year - but she is probably still fertile, though age and 'hen problems' can have a bearing.
> 
> We have others who have paired up and laid regularly, until the supply just kinda dried up after several years.
> 
> John


Hi
I want know a bit more about whether pigeons stop laying eggs as they grow old. What is your experience about the matter.


----------



## airfoxseven

Once the nest is as good as it's going to get, the female lays eggs — typically two. The incubation period for the eggs is about two weeks, and the baby birds will be able to leave the nest when they are about two weeks old, but the parents will continue to care for them until they are about a month old nox player for pc jiofi.local.html


----------



## direnvid

While pigeons mate at 3 or 4 months, they are not capable of laying eggs. You should never expect to see pigeon eggs before 6 months old. The pigeon has not found a pair yet or the pigeon pair is broke up. If a pigeon doesn't have a pair or has broke up with its pair, it will not lay eggs.  vidmate apk download insta downloader


----------

